

Get Inspired - sw1205

Around 2 months ago I wrote this post on HN -<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3373042<p>It told the story of a young man named Harry Moseley who died of brain cancer at the age of 11. In the post Harry's story was told and the sheer power of the internet was shown - how a young boy I'd never met had inspired me. How the internet bought me to his attention, how I used the internet to raise awareness of him and how I used the internet to raise money for his charity.<p>I shared this story with the HN community and the response I received was overwhelming - many of you donated to his charity, many of you reached out to me via Twitter and Facebook.<p>I have put this video together (again using a great web app called animoto) to say a big thank you to everyone who has helped us. This includes you. Every single one of you.<p>It is so inspiring when a community such as HN get together and do good. Watch the video if you can - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Iy82YV21k&#38;feature=youtube_gdata_player<p>From myself - a big thank you.
======
sw1205
Clickable:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Iy82YV21k&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Iy82YV21k&feature=youtube_gdata_player)

